# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOWned Wallpaper contest

## KuRIoS

So, we finally moved to VB4 and MMOwned version 2, 3 or what you may call it. The changes are not finished and we still have quite a bit to fix and optimize.


However we do acknowledge that we haven’t been spoiling you guys enough with contests, it is our fault and we hope to fix it. However we just haven’t got the ideas for contests at the moment so you guys will need to give your ideas and input to us, preferably through private messages. Since it is you guys who make MMOwned the great place that it is, it is you that have the ideas and the magnificent skills that make us the best site for World of Warcraft exploits, guides, hacks and everything else in the underground scene of World of Warcraft.


We know that the forums can be a bit low on activity during this time, because of European summer and simply because it has been a while since we have seen new OFFICIAL content from Blizzard. Hence most of the exploits and bugs that we all love have been fixed (shakes fist “Damn you Blizzard”). 


We have seen the Cataclysm Alpha for friends and family being leaked and we have quite a few members here who do their best to leak stuff from it. Please acknowledge their superior efforts and award them accordingly. 


I am sorry that I haven’t been as active as usual, but I am currently struggling with exams and been quite a bit to the hospital. Therefore don’t take it personal if I rage at you, more than usual, I am a bit stressed and my mind is elsewhere these weeks. If you deem that I have treated you wrong then leave it for a few days then take it up with me in a polite manner and I am sure that I can see my mistake, OR you can take it to Ket, Apoc or one of our other *active* staff members who will then take it to me if they believe I should have acted differently. (No, I will not punish you any further if you just keep a calm and polite tone, quite the opposite).


Anyways that is enough babbling on from me at this time let me get back on topic.
A section that is somewhat unknown for some of the people here on MMOwned is the Graphics section, however I browse it regularly and I keep being astonished by the incredible amount of talent that we have here on MMOwned, some of the guys there really have some skill!!! With that in mind, let’s move on to the contest and what we want you to do. 


We want *you* to design a desktop wallpaper for MMOwned. No nudity or racist content as it must follow our rules on the site. I, personally, prefer that you don’t use any of the official WoW renders, but it is up to you. I recommend that you submit one for widescreen and one for those ancient old screens 4:3 format :P


We haven’t decided on the prizes as of yet, but there will be a chunk of MMOwned Cash for the first, second and third place, plus some rep as well. Therefore you must accept that you could be in for a larger winning that you originally thought. The guys over at WoW Infinity your #1 WoW hacking tool are soon ready to release their version to of their awesome hacking tool for WoW, they have agreed to sponsor us with some prizes as well. 

1. MMOwned cash M$ to be decided how much + a lifetime subscription for WoW Infinity + a unique Colored usernameglow. 
2. MMOwned cash M$ to be decided how much + a 1 year subscription for WoW Infinity 
3. MMOwned cash M$ to be decided how much + a 1 year subscription for WoW Infinity

Submit any wallpapers that you create in this thread I will create links in the first reply to this thread so we can have a overview of all the wallpapers. 
*
*
*Deadline is Sunday the 13th at 18:00 Denmark time...* (GMT +2) 


On behalf of the MMOwned staff
*KuRIoS

Question and answers
Are multiple entries allowed?
Yes - but only 1 winner per person... so person A cant win on both wallpaper X and Y. 
*

----------


## KuRIoS

lol97899
1
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/3797/mmownedentry3.jpg (typo fixed)


Tobii:
1
http://upload.pirathavnen.dk/uploads/Mmowned.jpg

2
http://upload.pirathavnen.dk/uploads/Mmownedg.jpg


The Lex
1
http://i46.tinypic.com/20z1e7q.jpg

2. 
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...acetacular.jpg

AfterMidnight
1
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/9784/example.jpg

2.
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/2446/1600last.jpg


Narudan
1 and 2
http://i48.tinypic.com/2zj040k.jpg

3. 
http://i48.tinypic.com/2n09f9z.jpg

Dobbs
1
http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/a...rundv2copy.jpg

2
http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/a...gorundcopy.jpg


Tuckerboy
1
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/1...dwallpaper.png

2
http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/9...wallpaper2.png

3
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/1...wallpaper3.png

4
http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/6...wallpaper4.png


Ground Zero
1
http://i45.tinypic.com/2dulabn.png


Stoneharry
1
http://i49.tinypic.com/6hsrit.jpg


~David~
1
http://i49.tinypic.com/23iea0p.jpg


Remus and Dragonshadow
1. 
http://www.icedur.com/MMOwned_Wallpaper_2560x1600.png

Cynik
1. 
http://i46.tinypic.com/29e3ur8.jpg

Svedin
1. 
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2280/mmownedtry.png

Dobbs

1.

2.

3.
http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/a...rundv3copy.jpg

ChildeRoland
1. 
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/2...n11600x900.jpg

2. 
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3...n21600x900.jpg

3. 
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6...32100x1100.jpg


Gfour

1. 
http://i47.tinypic.com/2lw0gn7.jpg


Killalots
1. 
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1373/templatezz.jpg

2. 
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1554/template2oe.jpg

3. 
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/853/template3.jpg


Tonnu
1.
http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/4114/mmowned1.jpg

2.
http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2169/mmowned2.jpg

3.
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/3594/mmowned3.jpg


Reflection
1.
http://jrstudios.se/patrik/mmownedwallpaperfinal.jpg


Glynbeard
1. 
http://redmenmusic.ca/pictures/mmownedposter2.png

2. 
http://redmenmusic.ca/pictures/mmownedposter1.png


Beorn17
1. 
http://img822.imageshack.us/f/mmowne...erbeorn17.jpg/


Asukara
1. 
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4513/mmowned.jpg

2. 
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1432/mmowning01.jpg

3. 
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/6199/mmowning.jpg


Whitekidney
1.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31118/mmownedawesome.jpg


nothinglol
1. 
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6...allydone14.png

2. 
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1...ubtextincl.png


Aestysu
1. http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/...28cb9c0b_o.jpg

2. http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/...aa5da1d5_o.jpg

3. http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/...2992481a_o.jpg


 Confucius
1.
http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4549/mmowned.png

2. 
http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/6790/mmowned2.png

3. 
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/306/mmowned1.png

4.
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3423/mmowned3.png

5. 
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4641/mmowned4.png


Krip
1. 
http://i49.tinypic.com/otm5h2.jpg


FireWolfz
1.
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/8571/mmownedbg.png

2.
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1017/mmownedbgv2.png

3.
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5290/mmownedbgv3.png


alj03
1. 
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/2654/v1wallpaper.png

2. 
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9...wallpapper.png

3. 
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9...wallpapper.png


7itanium
1. 
http://i47.tinypic.com/o8f392.jpg


enagic
1. 
http://i46.tinypic.com/125q3de.png

BlakeRSH
1. 
http://picbg.net/img.php?file=3681d498a21d088e.jpg

2. 
http://picbg.net/img.php?file=2ef10151ef25b52a.jpg

3. 
http://picbg.net/img.php?file=5f01243b35487dda.jpg


Illidan_000
1.
http://i45.tinypic.com/ap7b46.png


Drunne
1. 
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/5...edliquidv2.jpg


Ebonesser
1. 
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/7591/70224484.jpg

----------


## alj03

Sounds like a challenge. :P

Although I've never made a wallpaper.  :Frown: 

Good luck to all.

----------


## Dragonshadow

Fun fun .

----------


## JD

Awesome contest, good luck guys!

----------


## Phygar

Meh I suck at art

----------


## Reflection

I'm so in.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

God I can't wait for the results of this

----------


## The Lex

*I'm in! HAH!
*

----------


## RyeRye

I suck at graphics, but I might give it a try to joke around  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Skuddle

Starts up photoshop.....

"Your current version of Photoshop is out of date, would you like to update.... yes. ---> Your liscense for photoshop has expired."


Damn it, maybe tommorow.

----------


## KuRIoS

added some prizes  :Smile:

----------


## AfterMidnight

Multiple entries allowed?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Multiple entries allowed?


 YES, addint this to first post.. however one person can only win 1 time!

----------


## AfterMidnight

> YES, addint this to first post.. however one person can only win 1 time!


 Sounds good, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## ~David~

Heres my entry

Whipped it up before I went to bed

http://i49.tinypic.com/23iea0p.jpg

----------


## stoneharry

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/8907/1900x1200k.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/6hsrit.jpg

 My entry for the lol's, I can't do graphix for shizzle.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

p.s. I like babies.

Edit: credits to google images for 99% of it, I just edited current images and combined various images etc, blur a few lines, add in another one here and there... Very basic.

----------


## Killalots

*Nice Stoneharry. Hope you win.

Great contest. I intend to submit some work later on this week.*

----------


## Ground Zero

My Entry:
http://i45.tinypic.com/2dulabn.png

----------


## Tuckerboy5

http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/1...dwallpaper.png
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/1...wallpaper3.png
http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/9...wallpaper2.png
http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/6...wallpaper4.png
Hope you like them!  :Big Grin:  I'm not very good at this type of thing, just thought I would give it a go  :Smile:

----------


## Dobbs

My go: 

V1: _http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/a...rundv2copy.jpg_
V2: _http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/a...gorundcopy.jpg_

----------


## Narudan

http://i48.tinypic.com/2zj040k.jpg

My 2 versions.

Fullsize version 1:
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20..._by_tsa197.png

----------


## AfterMidnight

*Wgrlgrlgrlgrrgle cagh!*
_(Common: Entry one)_

1600x900 (Widescreen) http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5223/1600wsnew.jpg
1600x1200 (4:3) http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/9601/1600new.jpg
1024x768 (4:3) http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/1489/1024new.jpg

Updated urls with some fixes

----------


## nothinglol

Does MMOwned have an official 'logo', 'symbol', or anything along those lines that the staff and yourself would like to see included?

----------


## The Lex

For the lulz.
http://i46.tinypic.com/20z1e7q.jpg
They resized it, just pm if the full one is needed (1920x1200 png format)

----------


## Tobii

Moved down..

----------


## lol97899

My go
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/3797/mmownedentry3.jpg

----------


## KuRIoS

Pics up to lol97899's reply have been taken, any pics added BEFORE this post in the line wont be counted in.
This means *that i wont go through the first posts again looking for new pics... so if u submit one then do it after this reply*

----------


## Tobii

http://upload.pirathavnen.dk/uploads/Mmowned.jpg
Green version http://upload.pirathavnen.dk/uploads/MmownedG.jpg if people like me, still think mmowned is "green"  :Wink: 

Anyways.. GL all...  :Smile:

----------


## ChildeRoland

Gonna give this a shot while @ school tommorow  :Wink:  

Most of those allraedy added look great, btw  :Big Grin:  Keep it comin' ^^

----------


## AfterMidnight

Just posting so you know I updated my first entry with some corrections :X

----------


## Remus

shouldn't post until final image :P

----------


## Dragonshadow

> shouldn't post until final image :P


^this  .

----------


## Confucius

Try #1: http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4549/mmowned.png
Try #2: http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/6790/mmowned2.png
Try #3: http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/306/mmowned1.png
Try #4: http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3423/mmowned3.png
Last try (I dunno which one is best): http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4641/mmowned4.png
You know you love it  :Wink:

----------


## Krip

http://i49.tinypic.com/otm5h2.jpg

Good luck to all entrants. Awesome contest, thanks MMOwned and WoW Infinity!

----------


## FireWolfz

my try 

v1:
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/8571/mmownedbg.png


v2:
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1017/mmownedbgv2.png


v3:
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5290/mmownedbgv3.png

----------


## nothinglol

First submission:
- 1920x1200
- 16:10 ratio 
- Dark theme

I went for a sleeker and more discreet background this time around, although tomorrow I may see what else I can come up with.
Of course, I can adjust the size if need be.

Link: http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1...ubtextincl.png
(Warning: pretty big file lol, 1.5 mb  :Stick Out Tongue: )

And of course I love all comments and criticism!  :Cool:

----------


## Subset

My silly entry:
http://i46.tinypic.com/125q3de.png

----------


## ~OddBall~

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...Dwallpaper.png

Lot of effort into that, I better bloody win

----------


## 7itanium

Heres my first entree... ill make a higher res one tomorrow
http://i47.tinypic.com/o8f392.jpg

----------


## alj03

Here is my try lol... terrible but meh:

v1

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/2654/v1wallpaper.png

v2

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9...wallpapper.png

v3

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9...wallpapper.png

----------


## Narudan

KuR, could you please sort out some images upfront so there are less to choose from? It makes it alot easier and as much as I like it, I don't think Stoneharry's entry is going to win.



Edit: Also, another, very simple entry, different colors
http://i48.tinypic.com/2n09f9z.jpg

----------


## Opirity

http://i49.tinypic.com/dq57y9.jpg

heres mine'''


dont take it to serious

----------


## KuRIoS

> Just posting so you know I updated my first entry with some corrections :X


I am not changing stuff from the posts before the one i posted as i said.. 




> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/a...Dwallpaper.png
> 
> Lot of effort into that, I better bloody win


 sigh, why waste our time if u are not being serious



> http://i49.tinypic.com/dq57y9.jpg
> 
> heres mine'''
> 
> 
> dont take it to serious


 see quote to oddball

----------


## ~OddBall~

> http://i49.tinypic.com/dq57y9.jpg
> 
> heres mine'''
> 
> 
> dont take it to serious


Mine owns yours foolio

----------


## AfterMidnight

> shouldn't post until final image :P


Didn't notice the need for it untill I had it as my bg for a while and it wasn't written anywere that I'd be locked out from editing after my original submission.




> I am not changing stuff from the posts before the one i posted as i said..


Oh cmon. ;-;

----------


## KuRIoS

> Didn't notice the need for it untill I had it as my bg for a while and it wasn't written anywere that I'd be locked out from editing after my original submission.
> 
> 
> Oh cmon. ;-;


 It's not hard to read.. 
Naturally you should only post final submissions...

----------


## AfterMidnight

> It's not hard to read.. 
> Naturally you should only post final submissions...


I didn't realise it'd be that much to ask..
but ok..

----------


## KuRIoS

> I didn't realise it'd be that much to ask..
> but ok..


it's not much to ask, but if all do that then its gonna be hell for me hence rules are the same.

----------


## KuRIoS

Deadline is Sunday at 18:00 DENMARK TIME! So 3 hrs from now on sunday  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonshadow

Thats 12pm (12:00) GMT -5, just for reference.

----------


## asukara

Hi, here my little work about mmowned wallpaper  :Wink:  !

Wallpaper_1920x1080 Doesn't looking good, first try... >_<
Mmowning 1920x1080 new try, simple & design !
Mmowning #2 1920x1080 The same with 2 characters added

Enjoy !

----------


## AfterMidnight

Fyi, I was told to repost - I'll stay out for the remainder of this thread :P

1024 http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1253/1024last.jpg
1600 http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/2446/1600last.jpg
1600 WS http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/2361/1600wslast.jpg

----------


## The Lex

Gave it another try. (only original content this time)
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...acetacular.jpg
A bit bad quality (PNG>jpg conversion/compression)

----------


## whitekidney

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31118/mmownedawesome.jpg my pic, high res

oh and poke me if you get the reference

----------


## The Lex

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31118/mmownedawesome.jpg my pic, high res
> 
> oh and poke me if you get the reference


How i met your mother.

----------


## nothinglol

Second submission:
- Again, 1920x1200
- Again, 16:10
- For the panda sympathizers.

Got tired of messing with this one honestly, so here it is.
As always, I love comments and criticism lol.

EDIT: Realized that I could actually do a lot more with this one, so I changed some things to improve quality and hopefully make it more appealing. I changed the colors as well, but any colors can be used.

EDIT EDIT: This is the final version haha, fixed up the text fill and hopefully made the text clearer! 

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6233/panda1basicallydone14.png

----------


## wow4Supplier

I need to hear what will be the final deadline,cause I don't have photoshop ATM,and I'm sure i would give this a try  :Smile:

----------


## Remus

sunday he stated Thats 12pm -5GMT - dragonshadow

----------


## Aes

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/...28cb9c0b_o.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/...aa5da1d5_o.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/...2992481a_o.jpg

I can use other colors as well, so it could be anything.

----------


## gfour

*Here is my first:*
http://i47.tinypic.com/2lw0gn7.jpg

_Please feedback if you want. Need to improve myself in anyway._

----------


## Tuckerboy5

> Second submission:
> - Again, 1920x1200
> - Again, 16:10
> - For the panda sympathizers.
> 
> Got tired of messing with this one honestly, so here it is.
> As always, I love comments and criticism lol.
> 
> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/586...callydone6.jpg


Wow.. I think that should win tbh, using that as my desktop background now, looks like so much effort has gone into it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killalots

Here are the several that I am submitting. There are only three. The third is taking a little longer than previously expected. Enjoy!

*Number One:*

Link : http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1373/templatezz.jpg


*Number Two:*

Link : http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1554/template2oe.jpg

Variation : http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5713/template4.jpg


*Number Three:* 

Link : http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/853/template3.jpg

*Note: They can all be resized if necessary. Just observe the design.*

----------


## Remus

as I stated; DONT POST UNLESS YOU ARE DONE. If KuR decides to put up another update you will be STUCK with your submissions. UNABLE to edit it.

----------


## MLT

Gave it a try aswell  :Smile: 

Version 1:
http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/4114/mmowned1.jpg
version 2:
http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2169/mmowned2.jpg

version 3( 'cause I got bored):
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/3594/mmowned3.jpg
Didn't bother on finishing the render properly..

Good luck to everyone else ^^

----------


## Sednogmah

*Edit:* Submission retracted for later improvement.

----------


## Reflection

Here's my submission.

1920x1200
1600x1200

Good luck everyone!  :Smile:  Glad to see the Graphics section getting some attention!

----------


## Killalots

*Great stuff Reflection!*

----------


## Glynbeard

First Image.
Second Image.

I decided to go with a simple style which displays some of the things MMOwned has to offer. Fun stuff, good luck to everyone else  :Big Grin: .

An add style desktop image based off the others.

----------


## Tobii

> Here's my submission.
> 
> 1920x1200
> 1600x1200
> 
> Good luck everyone!  Glad to see the Graphics section getting some attention!


 Win. (filler)

----------


## Beorn17

Hey guys, great artwork from all, I didnt even know this forum had a graphic section! doh. anyway, here is mine and I look forward to contributing much more to this community.

here you go!

(hope this link works correct)

----------


## AfterMidnight

> My simple attempt.
> 
> #1, 1680x1050, works best as fullscreen.
> 
> Doesn't work for cyclops : (
> 
> Hint ; )


At first I was like "What awfull piece of repetitive texture is this?!"
Then I saw it o_o

Very nice.

----------


## Sednogmah

> At first I was like "What awfull piece of repetitive texture is this?!"
> Then I saw it o_o
> 
> Very nice.


Thanks but you're right, the texture doesn't look very good. The problem is that the texture needs to be quite homogenous if you want the autostereogram to work properly.

----------


## Dombo

> First Image.
> Second Image.
> 
> I decided to go with a simple style which displays some of the things MMOwned has to offer. Fun stuff, good luck to everyone else .
> 
> An add style desktop image based off the others.


I'm going with this simplistic style.

----------


## Killalots

*@Sednogmah - I can't see whatever it is the background should be.*

----------


## AfterMidnight

> *@Sednogmah - I can't see whatever it is the background should be.*


It's the O in MMOwned's logo.

Takes about 5 seconds for me to focus, but it may be because I can control my left eye seperately <_>
I suggest you enlarge the picture to 100% and center your screen to the middle, give your eyes some time focussing at a single point.

----------


## ChildeRoland

Submission one:





Note: Lights can be altered/changed the colour/ made whole, etc.

Submission two:





Note: Text can be easily be changed to look "proper".
Colors can be added (also the originial colors for the emblems).


Submission three:







All elements in all the pictures can be removed layer by layer, recolored or edited.

----------


## Dobbs

Try 3: _http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/a...rundv3copy.jpg_

----------


## svedin

I must try ^^ so here is my try  :Smile: 

[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## Cynik

Thought i would give it a go. Gl to everyone.

[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## Remus

My submission; varying sizes for the monitor resolutions. In collaboration with Dragonshadow throughout the entire process. Much thanks dude wouldn't have entered if you hadn't of nudged me.

It is as complete as I am gonna go, too tired and won't be home in the morning for the deadline. CnC is welcome.

Preview
[spoiler]
[/spoiler]
Downloads
2560x1600(16:10 use this one kur.
1600x1200(16:10
1280x1024(4:3

----------


## Dragonshadow

Collab pro-ness

----------


## Reflection

Good job Ds and remus!

----------


## KuRIoS

marker for me

----------


## KuRIoS

Any edits in pages 1-6 wont be added after this post.

----------


## KuRIoS

added the entries up untill now,..

----------


## BlakeRSH

My three submissions:

First Submission:
 - V1
 - V2
 - V3

Second Submission:
 - V1
 - V2 slightly diffrent from the 1st one

Third Submission:


Good luck to all  :Smile:

----------


## Glynbeard

Wow, some of these turned out to be really nice. Great work everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Aes

Ssome very good submissions, hopefully this gets more people into the graphic section!

----------


## Illidan_000

EDIT: Here's my entry:

http://i45.tinypic.com/ap7b46.png

----------


## Drunne

Everything selfmade in Cinema 4D

Improved Lightning

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/5...edliquidv2.jpg 1900 x 1200

----------


## Ebonesser

Simple but yet EPIC :d

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/7591/70224484.jpg

----------


## Kiev

*I also used to follow the grapichs section here alot.

The amount of work people like Reflection and the active people in that section put into their work is amazing. Some real talent can be seen there. If i was to choose one from all of the ones above I would personally go with Reflection due to the great 3d work and the shattering effect, with a great colour scheme.
*

----------


## Remus

cinema 4d = Cinema 4D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia tis what he used if anyone wants to know.

----------


## KuRIoS

Contest is closed! More to follow  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Can't wait.

----------


## BlakeRSH

> Everything selfmade in Cinema 4D
> 
> Improved Lightning
> 
> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/5...edliquidv2.jpg 1900 x 1200





> cinema 4d = Cinema 4D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia tis what he used if anyone wants to know.


I too used cinema 4D in my work and also Adobe Illustrator. While using it I had the filling that i was playing a game rather than using a 3D software :Stick Out Tongue:  Nice program.

----------


## b3vad

i hope this pic don't be suggestive for any religion 
if it is tell me to remove it
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1724/urlfp.jpg

----------


## Reflection

ds


> i hope this pic don't be suggestive for any religion 
> if it is tell me to remove it
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/1724/urlfp.jpg


Contest is closed.

----------


## Jadd

Aestysu sure knows how to make a background...

----------


## project anthrax

My entry 

First attempt more work to be done-

----------


## Reflection

> My entry 
> 
> First attempt more work to be done-


Contest is still closed.

----------


## project anthrax

oh whops didnt see that oh well

----------

